# fan clutch question



## abraxasil (Jul 6, 2007)

This is probably easy.........
I have a 66 GTO with a 67 400cid 4-bbl engine. I have been told the fan clutch is weak and will need to be replaced. Do I get a thermal fan clutch or a non-thermal type? Both are available for the car. Oh yeah - it's an AC car with automatic transmission, it that means anything to the selection. Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You will get better gas mileage and cooling with the Thermal, 

Standard Duty Thermal turns fan 60-70% of shaft speed when engaged. 
Heavy-Duty Thermal turns the fan 80-90% of the shaft speed when engaged for increased cooling.
Thermal fan clutches engage at 170 degrees and turn fan 20-30% of the shaft speed when Disengaged.

Non-Thermal Fan Clutch spins at about 30-60% of the shaft speed. 

Hope that helps,


----------



## abraxasil (Jul 6, 2007)

Many thanks 05GTO - that answers my question and I can get the thing on order.

By the way, here's a little tibit I learned that was interesting. I had to replace the cam eccentric on my 400 recently and I was told that they are not made anymore, and haven't been since 2003. Amazing!! I had to hunt up a NOS from a guy. Anyway, thanks again for thr info!


----------



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

Aimes sells them now--bought one last year


----------



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

05GTO-- This is the info I've been looking for--thanks--Ken


----------

